# Does anyone do full body workouts? Any good results?



## dentylad

Was thinking of changing the goalposts and adopting a full body workout routine focusing on just compounds and no isolations.

Does anyone use them and has anyone made good progress from doing this?

Its kinda an old school thing for natty bodybuilders before the days of split training and advances in gear.


----------



## broch316

i sometimes do a full on day with bench deads and squats not sure if its a good idea but im always fcucked the next day lol..


----------



## RocoElBurn

I do.

Not sure if the fact that I'm natty makes a difference but I quite like fullbody's. I was doing split routines before but making better strength gains and happier with visual results at the moment too.


----------



## Guvnor

Yep do it for a few months every year.


----------



## Ash1981

Just a couple of weeks into a 4 day upper/lower split

Love it currently


----------



## Covallstar

I train split muscle groups in the week and on a Saturday I do a full body workout and cardio. Works well.


----------



## justin case

dentylad said:


> Was thinking of changing the goalposts and adopting a full body workout routine focusing on just compounds and no isolations.
> 
> Does anyone use them and has anyone made good progress from doing this?
> 
> Its kinda an old school thing for natty bodybuilders before the days of split training and advances in gear.


good plan, try it, takes a while to get used to but your strength will go through the roof week on week.


----------



## dentylad

Apparently its better for overall mass and strength but from a NATTY perspective.

day1 Squats, Bent over rows, Military press and shrugs

day2 Deads, Pullups, back rows and clean and jerk

day3 Bench press, barbell curls (negative reps) heavy cables and maybe half an hour bag and pad work.


----------



## dentylad

Or just the old push, pull and legs routine maybe?


----------



## Maza1987

To the OP,

Please read the first post on this thread.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/training-articles/26955-only-workout-info-you-will-ever-need.html

I cannot encourage you enough to go for it mate.

If you are actually looking for strength and mass, this would be the best way to go about it. Working well for me so far, and I'm about 9 weeks in.


----------



## Alex_Tait

I do full body. It's the fastest way to gain strength and size for naturals.


----------



## Hooded

Full body all the way!!!

I'm doing upper/lower rite now but I can't wait to get back on the full body.

I love the fact it's old school too don't get me wrong knowing what we know now has its advantages but you gotta love the way that they did it eat like a king, train like a beast & sleep like a dog and that was it none of today's complicated Sh!t and there was some pretty big guys.


----------

